# VA Orchid Show-Feb 23-25 RICHMOND



## Slipperhead (Feb 14, 2007)

The Virginia Orchid Society will be hosting an AOS-Judged show in Richmond, VA on Feb 22-25 at Strange's Garden Center located in the growing Short Pump section of western Richmond across from Short Pump Mall.

Everyone is welcome to attend, show plants, and build exhibits! Admission is FREE!!!

An art show will be featured with YOUTH classes for artwork and photography.

Vendors include:
Marriott Orchids
Seagrove Orchids
Orchid Enterprise
Pinecrest Orchids
Celebrate Orchids
James Winner (photography)
Orchid Carving Guy
Ann Link (large format paintings)
Sunisa Orchid Sculptures
Starbucks

See http://www.vaorchidsociety.com/ or email me directly for details.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Heather (Feb 14, 2007)

Slipperhead said:


> Vendors include:
> Marriott Orchids
> Seagrove Orchids
> Orchid Enterprise
> ...



STARBUCKS!!?!?! :rollhappy:
(though I love starbucks breve lattes, I hope they aren't included in the judging schedule!)


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, my fave is the "orchid carving guy".


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 24, 2007)

'twas a lovely show! Some photos here - didn't take all that many and had some exposure issues with the rest (that natural light!)


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the sharing the pics...John said you both were headed down


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 24, 2007)

yup that's right. turned into a full day trip.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were nice pics. I didn't notice anything wrong with any 
lighting or exposures. I hope I can get half that many good photos
when I try to take them tomorrow. 

Nice.


----------

